# Public showers, starting a list...



## twosugars (Aug 2, 2014)

Whilst wild camping in the western isles of Scotland, I found several public showers dotted round the place. Most are coin operated, usually £1 and are set in public loos, information centres etc. maybe we could build up a llist similar to the water tap list?

There is a list of facilities for the outer Hebrides here: 

Outer Hebrides Islands I Holidays in the Hebridean Western Isles I Na h-Eileanan Siar

As well as a couple not in the above list.

The public loos at Berneray harbour , North Uist

http://goo.gl/maps/FzVJt

 Laxay on the road between Tarbert and Stornoway, at the back of the historical society, next to the bus shelter.

http://goo.gl/maps/H0Cc4

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

On the mainland 

The old Seaman’s mission at Mallaig ( next to the roundabout) has now reopened as a community run facility with a bunkhouse and showers upstairs which the public can use for a small fee, also laundry facilities and a good café and 2nd hand bookshop below. Right next door to a co- op, so handy for stocking up while waiting for the Skye ferry

There is long term parking (and a wild camping location at “B”) on the map

http://goo.gl/maps/iVmem

Public toilets in Kingussie, in the cairngorms by the car park (attendant on duty)

http://goo.gl/maps/iVmem

Tobermory visitor centre, Ledaig rd car park, Tobermory, on the isle of Mull - also has laundry.

http://goo.gl/maps/Ysdh3

Glenuig village hall, Lochailort, highland

http://goo.gl/maps/0hoK5

Other options are leisure centres and the motorway services all have showers. 

Anyone else know of any?


----------



## caledonia (Aug 2, 2014)

Aviemore public toilets. Very clean and I think it's £1.


----------



## Derby Donkey (Aug 2, 2014)

Public toilets Kyle of Lochalsh. 
Community Centre before the ferry at Kilchoan.


----------



## Derby Donkey (Aug 2, 2014)

Public toilets at Hawick aire.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 2, 2014)

there is a Shower Block just before the Camping  Staith at Sheildaig

Alf


----------



## maxi77 (Aug 2, 2014)

Anstruther in the toilets at the harbour pay attendant at door

Eyemouth in the public viewing area in the new fishmarket used to be free but now coin operated i think


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 2, 2014)

*whitby*

Whitby toilet block opposite the tourist info on harbour 40p used them often.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 2, 2014)

Petes Eats, High Street, Llanberis, N Wales. 53.121776,-4.12736

I think the shower cost £2.50 last time I was there but they provide towels if you require them. Also, plenty of room to change, get dry etc upstairs.

The foods good too, an all round useful place!


----------



## Sky (Aug 2, 2014)

Every leisure centre or swimming baths I've asked had allowed me to use their showers in the past.  Some charged, but a lot did not. :king:


----------



## Gee (Aug 2, 2014)

2 in Fort Billy. One in the train station toilets Shower power on tap at Fort William Station - ScotRail and another at the lesuire centre Lochaber Leisure Centre | High Life Highland


----------



## twosugars (Aug 2, 2014)

Uig, west coast of lewis right next to a huge sandy beach. Toilets sinks and showers in a purpose built shipping container type building. Very clean when I visited in July.

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=58.184599,-7.025725&spn=0.001024,0.003213&ui=maps&t=h&z=18


----------



## twosugars (Aug 2, 2014)

Burnham on sea tourist information centre in somerset has showers and toilets, on the south esplanade

Fistral beach at new quay, cornwall also has public showers. Free? Doubt it!


----------



## johnmac185 (Aug 2, 2014)

I used the shower at Stonehaven Leisure Centre when on my month long tour, i think £1.65, all Aberdeenshire leisure centres have them all for around £1.60/£1.65, all very clean and no time restriction,,John   56.970281,-2.205426


----------



## twosugars (Aug 2, 2014)

St Ives - cornwall - Smeaton's Pier; showers in public toilet block, 

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Sm...maps&hnear=Smeatons+Pier,+United+Kingdom&z=16

Penzance - Cornwall Beneath Harbour Office, North arm, tr18 4ab

http://goo.gl/maps/cnPkl


----------



## twosugars (Aug 2, 2014)

caledonia said:


> Aviemore public toilets. Very clean and I think it's £1.



Good call, if its the one next to the tesco metro in Grampian road, the attendant hires out freshly laundered fluffy towels for a couple of quid


----------



## Mullsy (Aug 2, 2014)

A new bunkhouse has opened in Craignure,Isle of Mull which has shower available



The bunkhouse is heated by log-based biomass boiler and solar power, backed up by conventional electricity. It offers laundry facilities for guests, a boot room for drying wet outdoor clothes and footwear, and there is an extra shower room which can also be available to use by non-residents for a small charge.


----------



## twosugars (Aug 2, 2014)

Ferry nab - bowness on Windermere - cumbria LA23 3JH

Public toilets and showers during opening hours. £1 per token

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=fe...Nab,+Windermere+LA23+3JH,+United+Kingdom&z=15


----------



## champstar (Aug 2, 2014)

twosugars said:


> Uig, west coast of lewis right next to a huge sandy beach. Toilets sinks and showers in a purpose built shipping container type building. Very clean when I visited in July.
> 
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&ll=58.184599,-7.025725&spn=0.001024,0.003213&ui=maps&t=h&z=18



This has now been replaced with purpose built wooden buldings including a utility room, coin operated but very good with heaters and and kept very clean. All this  and purpose built hardstanding for motorhomes with a fresh water tap and toilet dump point for only £2 per person per night donation to the local grazing trust. Excellent value and a great place to visit


----------



## thewildcampers (Aug 2, 2014)

The disabled toilet at stonehaven harbour has a free shower and the toilet block at the pier in oban had showers last time we were there ( the pier opposite where the ferries dock)


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 3, 2014)

every motor way services have them .every public swimming pool has them .


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 3, 2014)

I see a new App coming up....  

Any takers for developing it?


----------



## Derby Donkey (Aug 4, 2014)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I see a new App coming up....
> 
> Any takers for developing it?



The Drookit Twat App.


----------



## dots46 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hunstanton beach showers, free but cold only.  Probably seasonal.


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 4, 2014)

only dirty people wash :scared: never though of leasure centres ,public loos a must on forum as i require one every 15 mins.


----------



## Alberto (Aug 5, 2014)

Public toilets near Sainsburys at Newton Stewart.


----------



## Deleted member 18310 (Aug 6, 2014)

showers in public toilet block up the steps at the ferry terminal in Ullapool.


----------



## twosugars (Aug 6, 2014)

fifey 21 said:


> showers in public toilet block up the steps at the ferry terminal in Ullapool.



Used this one a couple of weeks ago, spotlessly clean. Just off west Argyll street, behind the coastguard office.


----------



## twosugars (Dec 15, 2014)

Coin op shower at the public toilets at Berneray  harbour in the Outer Hebrides 


http://goo.gl/maps/2KxDj


----------



## twosugars (Dec 15, 2014)

Coin op shower (immaculate) at the back of the Lacasaidh village hall, by the bus shelter,  here:


http://goo.gl/maps/cMvkC


----------



## twosugars (Dec 15, 2014)

The Mission bunkhouse in Mallaig has showers, toilets, a cafe and a very good second hand bookshop.  Right next door to the Co, op.  You don't have to stay at the bunkhouse to use the facilities,  just pay a small fee. 

Bunkhouse here, http://goo.gl/maps/kGHe6

Easy motorhome parking and wildcamping o/night location next to the public library,  here: http://goo.gl/maps/8f6fj


----------



## Borderland (Dec 15, 2014)

twosugars said:


> The Mission bunkhouse in Mallaig has showers, toilets, a cafe and a very good second hand bookshop.  Right next door to the Co, op.  You don't have to stay at the bunkhouse to use the facilities,  just pay a small fee.
> 
> Bunkhouse here, http://goo.gl/maps/kGHe6
> 
> Easy motorhome parking and wildcamping o/night location next to the public library,  here: http://goo.gl/maps/8f6fj



Are you sure about the bunkhouse at Mallaig. I emailed them a few months back and was told they didn't have any, it would be great if they were available.
I found a few website indicating were there are public showers in Scotland but a lot of them proved top be incorrect


----------



## twosugars (Dec 15, 2014)

Borderland said:


> Are you sure about the bunkhouse at Mallaig. I emailed them a few months back and was told they didn't have any, it would be great if they were available.
> I found a few website indicating were there are public showers in Scotland but a lot of them proved top be incorrect



Used them in late July  this year (2014) the seamans mission had shut down and reopened as The Mission Bunkhouse.  Telephone number is Mallaig (01775) 843417


----------



## Borderland (Dec 15, 2014)

twosugars said:


> Used them in late July  this year (2014) the seamans mission had shut down and reopened as The Mission Bunkhouse.  Telephone number is Mallaig (01775) 843417



Thanks, that's a great help


----------



## GRWXJR (Dec 15, 2014)

*MTB Centres!*

As a general one...

Mountain Bike Trail Centres!  These are of course generally in/by forestry so places where you're likely to fancy going.

Of course, Mountain Biking gets you muddy n sweaty, and most people want to change and freshen up before getting back into their cars to go home.  So, Token Operated showers (& Washers to clean your bike) are common, as well as water standpipes etc.

The 2 centres at Afan and Glyncorrwg (near/North of Port Talbot) both have £1 token showers (Glyncorrwg has a camping ground with MHU etc as well) - just walk into the centre/cafe and buy a token.  I know the centre in Forest of Dean does as well - I expect pretty much any MTB centre in the country that has cafe/amenities will also have showers.

G.


----------



## davedale (Dec 15, 2014)

*Shower*



runnach said:


> Bala Adventure and Watersports centre, within public toilets, one pound for five minutes.
> 
> Oops, Wales.


Shower at Ardvasar boat yard not far from ferry at Armadale


----------



## grumpyengraver (Dec 15, 2014)

anywhere in Britain just stand outside in the Rain.

:scared:


----------



## wanderlust51 (Dec 15, 2014)

*dartmouth south devon*

Public toilets have hot showers free


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 15, 2014)

In my motorhome, self sufficient.


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 15, 2014)

*Loch Morlich, Aviemore*

There is a sauna and shower block at the rear of the Glenmore Cafe and shop. The key and tokens are available at the shop counter for a small fee, but you need to give a little notice if you want the sauna warming.


----------



## Luckheart (Dec 15, 2014)

What a brilliant thread. The forum at it's best.


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 15, 2014)

Since we've had a motorhome we have only used the shower (and toilet) in the motorhome. But I can understand that some may not have either in their choice of transport. So, good thread but unfortunately cannot contribute because it is not on our wanted list when we are traveling.


----------



## Borderland (Dec 16, 2014)

It is a great thread and very helpful to a lot of members like myself who chose a smaller campervan so that I can get to really wild places that you may not wish to attempt in a larger motorhome. 
It has already been mentioned that most leisure centres have shower facilities you can use and often they have happy hour swims for 50p which, if at a convenient time, is a cheap option for a shower.

Not sure if this one has been mentioned yet
Torridon Village – free public showers in toilet block adjacent free campsite (tents only)

Also I have made a list of the ones I know of for Scotland in the Scotland Group on Community page.


----------



## GRWXJR (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree with Borderland.

I think even many with showers in their vans would prefer to use a separate shower given the chance - they tend to be larger and of course you don't use up your onboard water supply

My van has no shower, and while washing in the sink isn't a dreadful hardship its nice to be able to grab a shower - we aren't averse to spending a night on a small site and paying to use facilities if we are away for a few days, so I think having something like 'Shower POI's' (especially those ones out of main towns like where most leisure centres are) in the sticks is a great idea.

That is why I threw in the MTB Centres - simply as (unless you MTB) its not something that might dawn on many people to be a really useful resource out in the countryside - & its not like these places aren't generally somewhere nice for walking as well, and they'll always be glad of some small measure of extra custom as they often have cafe's, bicycle hire etc. etc.


----------



## Borderland (Dec 16, 2014)

I was trying to think of other organisations that would have shower facilities. I did try contacting some marinas in Scotland but they would only let showers be used by boat owners.


----------



## pmsoftware (Dec 16, 2014)

Borderland said:


> Also I have made a list of the ones I know of for Scotland in the Scotland Group on Community page.



Okay, so I know that I'm dense but... Where is this page?


----------



## Borderland (Dec 16, 2014)

If you click on 'Community' near top of page, then click on 'groups' you will find one for Scotland. When you click on this you will a list of posts and one of them is about showers in Scotland


----------



## GRWXJR (Dec 16, 2014)

Only an idea this (not an actual venue as such)...

but how about local rugby clubs?

A few years ago I went to a motorcycle rally in Aberystwyth RFC.  The organisers put bands on in the clubhouse (who of course did the Bar) while I was surprised to find that the Club were quite happy for people to drive and pitch tents etc. all around their big, flat and firm rugby pitch in addition to having a biggish car park (and of course facilities including showers).

Hmmm... Thinking about it, perhaps RFC's might be better considered as possible MEET venues rather than Shower stopovers - especially seeing as the summer is out-of-season for RFC's and the income off the Bar might be welcome?


----------



## Croftland1 (Dec 16, 2014)

El Veterano said:


> Since we've had a motorhome we have only used the shower (and toilet) in the motorhome. But I can understand that some may not have either in their choice of transport. So, good thread but unfortunately cannot contribute because it is not on our wanted list when we are traveling.



We always use the van shower too, but when skiing and wildcamping in Aviemore a couple of years ago we decided to make use of the Glenmore showers. As a family of four we would have had to shower one at a time, with gaps for heating up, used a lot of water from the fresh tank and created a lot of condensation in the van. It was luxury to all have long hot showers simultaneously. We were just sorry we didn't know about the sauna beforehand, as that would have been the icing on the cake after a long cold day on the slopes!


----------



## El Veterano (Dec 16, 2014)

Croftland1 said:


> We always use the van shower too, but when skiing and wildcamping in Aviemore a couple of years ago we decided to make use of the Glenmore showers. As a family of four we would have had to shower one at a time, with gaps for heating up, used a lot of water from the fresh tank and created a lot of condensation in the van. It was luxury to all have long hot showers simultaneously. We were just sorry we didn't know about the sauna beforehand, as that would have been the icing on the cake after a long cold day on the slopes!



A very valid point, and when I was ski-ing in Aviemore and wild camping, the first thing that I did was get a weather check to make sure that the lowlands around Cairngorm were hopefully going to stay just above freezing. But then there was only the 2 of us, I can imagine that being a 4 brings a whole new perspective on it.


----------



## The laird (Dec 17, 2014)

*Showers*

I think this would be a fantastic idea to have a permanent  post for listings of showers etc ,fab idea


----------



## Borderland (Dec 17, 2014)

The laird said:


> I think this would be a fantastic idea to have a permanent  post for listings of showers etc ,fab idea


would fit in well with POI's


----------



## Pugs (Dec 17, 2014)

runnach said:


> Lochaline Dive Centre, Morven.
> 
> .



Do you just turn up and use their showers then?


----------



## gazwarrior (Apr 13, 2016)

*public showers*

Main shopping street Aviemore left hand side heading south


----------



## Columbo1 (May 29, 2016)

*Showers at Fort William train station*

We accessed the showers at fort William train station, they are £3.50 there is a towel provided I personally took my own as well, there is a dispenser with soap? in it again I had my own, lots of room and free to use hair drier, large mirror  and seat provided so you don't make the funny noises trying to bend down to dry your bits there are 2 in each of the ladies and lads loo's, key from the main station booking area if there is no attendant,


----------

